# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  ASUS giới thiệu card đồ họa GeForce GT 430 low profile

## vip-yte

Asus sẵn sàng trong tuần này phát hành GeForce GT 430 với phiên bản low profile ENGT430/DI/1GD3 (LP). Card đồ họa này được trang bị GPU GF108, hỗ trợ DirectX 11. 

Asus GT 430 được trang bị "quạt chống bụi", với 96 nhân xử lý CUDA, bộ nhớ DDR3 với giao diện 128-bit dung lượng 1GB, các cổng xuất tín hiệu DVI và HDMI, xung GPU / shader / bộ nhớ là 700/1400/1800 MHz.




ENGT430/DI/1GD3 (LP) có thể sẽ có giá dưới $ 100.

nguồn: http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/30955/asus-readies-its-low-profile-geforce-gt-430

----------

